# Engine code



## Jackhammer1010 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi all,

So I'm trying to find out a bit about my car.. I've had a look in the service manual and next to engine code it says "CES CESA"

anyone got any more info? Is it Chain driven?

I've googled but not found much

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Jackhammer1010 (Feb 17, 2016)

anyone know if its chain driven?


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

Jackhammer1010 said:


> anyone know if its chain driven?


If it is a tsfi then it is a chain the FSI had the belt it will say on the engine cover


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

This is weighty document and needs some wading through, but you should find your TT's engine here...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_V ... 6_FSI_85kW
There's a link to diesel engines towards the bottom of the document.


----------



## Jackhammer1010 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

andez1781 said:


> Jackhammer1010 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know if its chain driven?
> ...


I'm confused :? 
Which MK2 engines are belt driven then?


----------



## fantasy4fun (Dec 28, 2012)

trickyd said:


> andez1781 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackhammer1010 said:
> ...


engine code: BWA (ea113)
This one belt driven:








This one chain driven:








______________
2007 2.0TFSI is belt driven.


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

fantasy4fun said:


> trickyd said:
> 
> 
> > andez1781 said:
> ...


Brilliant thanks! Mine is the bottom one (BWA) just saw that code on a silver plate too  
THANKS!


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

Lol, the top one is the FSI the same as mine (engine code bwa ), which has a belt (on the left hand side)to drive the exhaust cam which in turn has a chain that turns the intake cam (on the right hand side)

Here's something to look at . https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... 5tZPv6MqZQ. It's vw America but the same thing mostly .


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

andez1781 said:


> Lol, the top one is the FSI the same as mine (engine code bwa ), which has a belt (on the left hand side)to drive the exhaust cam which in turn has a chain that turns the intake cam (on the right hand side)
> 
> Here's something to look at . https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&sourc ... 5tZPv6MqZQ. It's vw America but the same thing mostly .


Err yeah I meant top one, sorry!


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

Great document too


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

No big deal if it uses a belt and not a chain...


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

I know but I was confused which engine I had from a replacement air filter point of view. It's BWA so I know which to order now


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Righty O mate... :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Righty O mate... :wink:


----------



## fantasy4fun (Dec 28, 2012)

andez1781 said:


> Lol, the top one is the FSI the same as mine (engine code bwa ),


the top one is Turbo FSI = TFSI. This one is FSI (never installed on mk2):








FSI has a chain on the right hand side, and has a belt on the left hand side.
TFSI has 3 generation:
1st - BWA engine (and a same) on mk2, gti5, octavia rs and other - has a chain on the right hand side, and has a belt on the left hand side - 200bhp FWD. CDL engine (and a same) on tts has a chain on the right hand side, and has a belt on the left hand side - 272bhp AWD.
2nd - CCZA engine (and a same) on mk2, superb mk2 and other (has not valvelift system) - it has a chain on the right hand side, and has a chain on the left hand side. 200bhp FWD or AWD. CESA engine (and a same) on mk2 has valvelift system, it has a chain on the right hand side, and has a chain on the left hand side - 211bhp FWD or AWD. tsi
3rd - CHH/CNT engine (and a same) on mk3. tsi
sorry, my English is not good.


----------

